# Ammo question!!



## GOG (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi everyone, a newbie question here... this weekend I needed to buy some ammo and all i found was this Russian Ammo.... Does anyone know about it?? Have you try it before?? It worked fine for me Im just wondering if I could trust it... By the way I have a Glock 17 and it had no problem at all with it so far...










Thanks for your opinions!!!
:smt023


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

GOG said:


> Hi everyone, a newbie question here... this weekend I needed to buy some ammo and all i found was this Russian Ammo.... Does anyone know about it?? Have you try it before?? It worked fine for me Im just wondering if I could trust it... By the way I have a Glock 17 and it had no problem at all with it so far...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally...I dont buy ANY of that off brand stuff and NEVER shoot Wolff brand steel cased junk. Trust it??..If you intend on killing a tree stump...then sure...other than that...IMHO...NOPE


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've never used that particular brand, but I'm sure it's fine for killing paper :mrgreen: just be careful and inspect it as you load it, making sure there aren't any irregularities or anything strange.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Tula produces Wolf brand.

I only shoot it in my Commie rifles. Never even tried any handgun rounds from them.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Never used Tula or Wolf brand.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I know the indoor range that I shoot at will not allow it - if it sticks to the magnet you can't shoot it.


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

From personal experience and the knowledge of others I will not shoot steel cased ammo . It is hard on the gun. I suppose if you're desperate to get to the range and fire your weapon its not bad in small doses. But I have heard nothing but bad things about prolonged use of steel cased ammo. Not to mention the cheap russian stuff although it may read non corrosive is very dirty stuff. There is a reason manufacturers use brass as it is a softer metal and not hard on autoloading guns. Hope this helps


----------



## GOG (Dec 28, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thank you all for your opinions and advices!!!! I´ll make sure not to shoot that again.... In fact I did only buy a 50 rounds box just in case... 
Thats why it is important to ask the experienced guys!!! :smt033


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I use Wolf brand (or brown bear or silver bear) regularly in my 9x18 makarov pistols. also just went through 300 rounds of 9mm luger in wilf this past weekend at an IDPA shoot. I have never had a problem.


----------

